# brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.



## Pete (18. Oktober 2005)

hi...wer lust und laune hat, kann sich uns (quappenqualle & friends sowie pete) gerne anschließen...wir belagern von samstag nachmittag, 19.11. bis montag vormittag 21.11. irgendeinen strandabschnitt zwischen meschendorf und rerik...ziel sind zwei zünftige brandungsabende sowie spinnfischen in der dämmerung...wenn sich petrus vom wind her gar gnädig zeit, könnte noch ein bootstrip draus werden...evtl. über vermietung in kühlungsborn...großes boot...kajütkreuzer....bootsführerschein see hab ich...

wer mitmacht und eine unterkunft benötigt, bitte bescheid sagen...
quappenqualle z.b. pennt am strand im buggy...


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Hi Pete!
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## CyTrobIc (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

am strand im buggy `? ziemlich kalt oder ?  hätte aber schon lust, mim schlafsack im audo mit paar decken und nem grog ?


----------



## Pete (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

hei cyber... die jungs haben das schon bei einigen grad nassen durch...schön durchgeheizt mit spreewälder kräuter hält mans ne weile auch im dünnwandigen bivie aus...zur not bleibt dann noch die warme unterkunft bei bernd, dem meschendorf-pappa...für 12-15 eus bekommst du ein warmes bett und  morgens noch wat zu fuddern...das wetter müsste natürlich mitspielen...bei derbem frost findet die sache nicht statt...10 grad tagsüber wären schick...aber bei dem jahresverlauf dauerts bis zum winter eh bis mitte januar...


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Hi Pete!
Da rede erst mal mit Bernd.
Ich glaube da ist zu der Zeit und für den Preis nichts möglich.
Pennen und Frühstück für 15 Euronen macht Bernd nur ein Ausnahme für Jörg sein Jährliches AB-Treffen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Ich bin erst nächstes WE wieder in Meschendorf zum Boardietreffen. Kommenden Samstag fahre ich nach Hamburg zum Boarditreffen mit Platten angeln im Hafen. Wird bestimmt auch geil.


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin erst nächstes WE wieder in Meschendorf zum Boardietreffen. Kommenden Samstag fahre ich nach Hamburg zum Boarditreffen mit Platten angeln im Hafen. Wird bestimmt auch geil.




Hi MS
;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ 
Was willst du uns damit sagen.


----------



## Pete (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

i dont know...ich hab seinen meschendorf-thread besudelt mit meinem privatgesülze...jetzt folgt die böse rache...:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Da steht das ich jetzt am Samstag nach Hamburg fahre zumm ABBA (Anglerboardbuttangeln) und dann am komenden WE 29.10. - 1.11. zum Treffen nach Meschendorf. Hab ich mich denn so schwer ausgedrückt? tssss


----------



## sundeule (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Meine Teilnahme steht fast fest. Ich bringe noch einen Strandverrückten mit.


----------



## Pete (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

sundeule: cool !!!..dann wird ja ne richtig zünftige strandsession draus...irgendwer muss denn doch noch n grill mit an den strand bringen...

wattwürmer können wir sicher im "wattwurm" rerik bestellen....aber leute: wenn fürs wochenende scheißwetter (regen ohne ende) angesagt wird, knicken wir das ding, klaro...da muss sich keiner antun...

wer ne penne benötigt, bitte bescheid sagen...


----------



## sundeule (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

[quote aber leute: wenn fürs wochenende scheißwetter (regen ohne ende) angesagt wird, knicken wir das ding, klaro...da muss sich keiner antun...
quote]


wer wir denn weich werden ?:g  :q 

Klar - es gibt Spassgrenzen. Ich sprech das Ganze noch mal mit meinem Co ab und melde mich dann zwecks Unterkunft.


----------



## Quappenqualle (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Das läßt sich ja gut an!
Wir schlafen meist direkt am Strand im Unterstand. Das ist Outdoorfeeling pur! Aber allein machts auch keinen Spaß. Da geh ich lieber mit Pete ins Bettchen..|rotwerden  huch..

Aber wir sind ja heute schon auf Rügen unterwegs.. ich sag dann next week wie's war..


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt werde ich auch am Strand schlafen.
@  Pete
Erkundige dich vorher bei Bernd ob und wie viel Plätze er hat.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Quappenqualle (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Hi, bin wieder zurück und bekräftige nochmal, ich schlafe am Strand, aber nur wenn gutes Wetter ist, will meinen kein Regen, kein Sturm. Die Temperatur ist mir egal..

War ein schönes WE auf Rügen mit guten Dorschen aus der Brandung. Wir hatten nur drei Ruten am Start. Ich war nämlich faul... aber trotzdem 14 Dorsche! Alle über 45 cm , keiner über 65.. 45 ist unser Mindestmaß, drei Nemos haben wir releast, einen davon mit ca. 50 cm- weil fjordbutt ihn als untermassig ansah. Als ich dann noch einen kleineren fing haben wir nachgemessen, und der war 46 cm!!#q 

Alles in allem super Abend! Wenn nicht das Wetter gewesen wäre... es hat stundenlang gepisst wie aus Eimern... alle Klamotten naß Angelzeug naß... und 5 kg Sand im Auto...


----------



## Pete (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

hi, marcel...mich würde interessieren, in welcher ecke ihr aufgebaut habt...wie war es mit seegras etc...


----------



## Quappenqualle (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Wir waren im Norden der Insel bei Nonnevitz. Wir wollten eigentlich weiter in Richtung Dranske, Bakenberg oder so angeln, aber da war uns der Wind doch zu heftig. Dort in Nonnevitz hatten wir etwas Landschutz (wegen des Schlafens am Strand). Wind kam also schräg auflandig aus SW und frischte im Laufe der Nacht zwischen den Regenwolken immer wieder mal auf (geschätzte 4-5). Probleme gab es schon mit den Steinen im Wasser und mit einzelnen Tangwäldern, die mich mein genzen Bleivorrat, 4 Montagen, etliche Circles und eine komplette Keule gekostet haben... eben no risc-no fun... aber ich denke, wenn der Wind aus NW kommt, treiben die Montagen nicht so schnell in die Krautzone hinein und das Angeln wird auf jeden Fall entspannter.. und der Grund scheint ideal für die meisten Meeresfische zu sein, Sand gemischt mit Tangwäldern und steinigen Abschnitten...


----------



## Pete (1. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

jungs...jan (uer) war an diesem wochenende auch mal seine fühler bezüglich ostseeangeln ausstrecken...klingt sehr gut, was er zu berichten hat...ich habe ihm eine reihe von fragen gestellt...brandungstechnisch kennen mozart und ich die ecke auch schon durch drei einsätze vor ort...

nett klingt vor allem das angebot mit der ferienwohnung gleich in strandnähe...auch die möglichkeit, dort direkt über den vermieter das eigene boot zu trailern, klingt verlockernd...

quappenqualle...bitte äußer dich mal zum änderungsvorschlag...
sundeule...aufgrund der kürzeren anfahrt bestimmt no problem, oder...???

knurri...offen für neues ???

uer hat im übrigen über 40 gute dorsche bei einer  ausfahrt mit dem kleinen boot dort am wochenende gefangen...

hier mal seine kommentare auf meine fragen


_wie gesagt ich war das erstemal dort u. selber recht erstaunt was man(n) bei ner guten vorbereitung u. mit nem bissel technick dort so anstellen kann,

fr.1 *sag mal, wo konkret der verleih ist* - genau in dierhagen ost, bei peter ennen 038226 80492,__www.campingplatz-ennen.de_

_fr.2 .....*wie weit kommt man mit dem auto ran*...
- genau bis zur anmeldung von campingplatz,

fr.3 *hast du dort ne billige übernachtung in der unmittelbareb nähe ausfindig machen können...* 
- ja habe ich, mietwohnung f. 3pers. inkl. 5ps boot 50 tacken #6 (benzin extra)

fr.4 *kann man dort auch ein eigenes boot reinbringen (von der strandzugänglichheit her?)* 
- ja man kann sein boot wenn es nicht zu groß u. schwer ist von ihm einslipen lassen, kosten, 6 euro für rein u. raus slipen

fr.5 *habt ihr gepilkt oder geschleppt (mit watties..?)*
- wir haben nur gepilkt, 40g rute u. nem kleinen zocker (grün u. schwarz war #6 )

und fr. 6 *...was kostet die leihe???* 
- wir haben fürs boot 5ps und benzin 50 euro bezahlt,#6 

als empfehlung 2 mann pro boot dann ist es ok

*...wie siehts dort mit platten aus*
- ich habe nachgefragt wegen brandungsangeln, es gibt flundern, dorsche u.s.w. vorm darß,
in wustro u. ahrendshop|kopfkrat sind wir ja sonst schon immer zum brandungsangeln gefahren u. haben auch recht gut gefangen,

ich könnte bei ihr (anmeldung vom zeltplatz) auch wattis bestellen, wenn ich mal für zwei tage bleiben will oder man holt sich die selber aus wustrow ausem fischländer angelshop 038220 82717


*ich frage, weil wir ja auch noch mal ne session am 19.-21.11. machen wollen...*

ich wollte eigentlich am 12/13.11. dort übernächtigen (wenn ich ein boot bekomme u. der wind spielt mit) 
aber wenn ich genau wüsste du kommst am 19-21.11. dann würd ich versuchen uns da was zu besorgen u. wir könnten ein kleines ab treffen machen, na was sagst du ?
_


----------



## Brassen007 (1. November 2005)

*Nemos?*

Hi!
Ganz doofe frage!? Was sind bei euch nemos??|kopfkrat #c


----------



## Rosi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Nemos?*



			
				Brassen007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ganz doofe frage!? Was sind bei euch nemos??|kopfkrat #c


 
ein kleines, untermaßiges Dorschbaby , welches schnellstens wieder schwimmen sollte!


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Hi Pete!


knurri...offen für neues ???|kopfkrat 

Ich bin der erste der auch gerne mal neue Ziele ansteuert.:m 
Mein Boot hab ich dann natürlich auch dabei.
Und könnte so also auch je nach Wetterlage noch ein oder zwei Leute mit aufs Wasser nehmen.
Also plant mal schön weiter und wenn ich Zeit habe bin ich dabei. 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Pete (2. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

hi, knurri...das klingt doch bestens...wenn sich marcel jetzt auch noch meldet, dann sollten wir das mal ins auge fassen...


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

@Pete
Wir könnten uns ja ein Wohnwagen mieten, kostet für 4 Personen nur 29 Euronen pro Übernachtung.
Und wir brauchen das Teil ja nur um sich mal aufzuwärmen und zum schlafen.
Was sagst du dazu.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Pete (2. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

super idee...wozu ne ferienwohnung...nur, um sein köpfchen zu betten??luxus...
wir könnten zu viert (mozart, du, evtl. mein sohnemann bei gutem wetter und ich) dort unterkommen...
...rufst du mal dort an??? muss gleich wieder in die schule, habe dann bis 16 uhr dienst...


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

@ Pete
mach ich


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

@Pete
Und nun ist der Wohnwagen auch schon für uns vier gebucht.:m 
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Quappenqualle (2. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Also ich wär auch gern mit vonne Partie... würd diesmal auch mein Horn mitbringen...

Ich hab nur noch ein kleines Vermittlungsproblem, wie vermittels ich meiner Frau


----------



## sundeule (2. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Klingt geil und ich freue mich auch mal auf ein paar km weniger Anfahrt.|supergri  Na gut ich gebe zu, so weit ist es eh nicht.
Das revier kenne ich ja - ist unter wasser nicht so abwechslungsreich wie Kübo aber es gint auch dort sehr gut Fisch. Mein Boot bringe ich mit und auch noch einen Co.


----------



## Pete (2. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

sundeule...das ist prima, dass auch du flexibel bist...ich bin der meinung, dass die ecke auch ohne trollegrund ganz neckische untergründe hat...die zwei tiefennasen und deren ränder können doch auch nicht ganz ohne sein...plattfisch gibts da auch zu holen...

@marcel...leiste ordentlich überzeugungsarbeit, d.h. sei lieb zu din fru...:l  ...wäre schade ohne dich...


----------



## Quappenqualle (3. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Habt Ihr denn noch ein Plätzchen frei, wenn's hinhaut? Alleine am Strand pennen ist doof..


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Hi Quappenqualle
Leider ist der Wohnwagen nun schon belegt.
Aber schmeiße dich doch mit ein paar Leuten zusammen und buche dir auch so ein Teil.
Ist nur ein Anruf und schon bist du unser Nachbar und die Preise sind ja auch klasse.:m 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## sundeule (3. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*



			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr denn noch ein Plätzchen frei, wenn's hinhaut? Alleine am Strand pennen ist doof..


 
Ich frag am Wochenende meinen Spezi, denke aber dass der auch im Wohnwagen dabei wäre. Ich würde dann auch bleiben, was ja Abends durchaus lustiger sein dürfte


----------



## Pete (3. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

...ich sehe, wir verstehen uns blind...#6


----------



## sundeule (3. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

...genau mensch muss auch mal diskutieren ;-)


----------



## sundeule (3. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

...so eine Fastzusage von meinem Cousin habe ich grad bekommen. Nun muss seine Regierung nur noch den Etat beschliessen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Wo bekommen wir die Wattwürmer?


----------



## Pete (4. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

*http://www.mv-maritim.de/index.php?id=angeltipps *

*Fischländer Angelshop*

Ort:
18347 Ostseebad Wustrow

Strasse:
Ernst-Thälmann-Str. 17A

Kontakt:
Herr Inhaber Dirk Hilgert

Telefon:
03 82 20 - 8 27 17

Fax:
03 82 20 - 8 27 17

Mobil:
0170 / 4 34 08 82



sei so nett und klingel doch mal durch...danke...ich würde 120 stück nehmen...(immerhin zwei abende)...frag auch an, wann die dort geöffnet haben...wenn sonntag auch offen und würmer holbar, dann nur 60 am samtag, den rest am tag drauf...is ja nicht weit (4 km)


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

@Pete
Freitag brauchen wir keine?|kopfkrat


----------



## Pete (4. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

ööööhhhmmmm....der 19. ist ein samstag...hab den 21.11. mit drin, weil dies bei uns ein schulfreier tag ist... für mich lohnt eine anreise am freitag nicht, weil ich bis 16 uhr in der schule bin...


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

ne ne ist schon gut Pete, nach einen Blick auf den Kalender habe ich meinen Irrtum auch gemerkt.#q :q


----------



## uer (4. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*



			
				pete schrieb:
			
		

> der 19. ist ein samstag...hab den 21.11. mit drin, weil dies bei uns ein schulfreier tag ist...


tja lehrer müsste man sein, da hätte man sogar montags frei  

mein bester ich würd schon gerne kommen, aber alleine sich nen wohnw. mieten is doch nich so dolle u. alleine aufen wilden meer rumschippern is genau so dooooooof, (habe dann keinen den ich be |bla:  kann)
ich geh ja mal davon aus es wird auch geschippert u. nich nur die lange rute von land aus geschwungen |kopfkrat bin nämlich kein solch großer fan davon,

ich machs mal so,  *@ Quappenqualle* - haste lust, dann schmeißen *wir* uns zusammen und zeigen den anderen wo der frosch die locken hat :q 

und sollte das nicht gehen, 

pete ich bin für (fast  ) alles offen wenn du ne idee hast 

#h - .s


----------



## Pete (4. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

schaun wer mal, was marcel meint...ich muss auch erst sehen, ob mozart kann, der hat den t4 mit der hängerkupplung...wenn nicht, dann bin ich ohne boot oben und wir würden uns ein dingens anmieten...is aber seitens mozart leider immer erst kurzfristig zu erfahren...ich bin da immer guter hoffnung, dass wir ne lösung finden...#6


----------



## sundeule (4. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

So, mein Cousin ist dabei und wir werden einen Wohwagen nehmen.
Zwei Plätze wären dann noch.
@Quappenkalle und Uer: Nu sacht was!

Wir würden am Freitag anreisen.


----------



## Pete (4. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

na nu, uer-jan...klink dich ein, dann passt das doch...!!!!


----------



## uer (5. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

also wenn quappenkalle nich mit einsteigt, dann passt es wirklich, 
4mann im wohnw. u. je 2mann aufen böötchen das is #6 

mit 3mann auf solch kleines boot u. dem motor #d zu wenig platz u. zu schwach,

also ich würde/könnte dann aber auch erst ab sammstag um 8,30 uhr in dierhagen sein,

#h - :s (jan)


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Ich hätte ja noch ein Platz auf meinen Boot frei, also Leute wer fährt mit mir.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte ja noch ein Platz auf meinen Boot frei, also Leute wer fährt mit mir.
> Gruß Knurri!


hmm, also in Meschendorf hätte ich sofort hier geschriehen aber da wo ihr fischen wollt ist es mir zu weit.


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Von Schwerin ist es doch fast die gleiche Entfernung.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Na na Knurri, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe wollt ihr nach Rügen. Das ist fast drei mal so weit wie Meschendorf für mich. Oder habe ich wieder Mißt gelesen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Hi MS!
Seit wann liegt Dierhagen und Fischland auf Rügen?|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## uer (5. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

hi ralf,



			
				knurri schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte ja noch ein Platz auf meinen Boot frei, also Leute wer fährt mit mir.
> Gruß Knurri!


zu zweit oder zu dritt |kopfkrat , 
*bei zu zweit, ich ich ich* - wenn ich darf  
schlafen tu ich dann wo |kopfkrat bei sundeule oder auch bei dir |kopfkrat 

der ist auch nich schlecht zum WE :q 





			
				MS schrieb:
			
		

> Na na Knurri, *wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe wollt ihr nach Rügen*. Das ist fast drei mal so weit wie Meschendorf für mich. *Oder habe ich wieder Mißt gelesen?*


 jo haste  

knurri, du hast in der schule aufgepasst #6 





			
				knurri schrieb:
			
		

> Hi MS!
> Seit wann liegt Dierhagen und Fischland auf Rügen?


 
#h - :s


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

@uer
Natürlich zu zweit, nur wir beide und das Meer!:q


----------



## uer (5. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

knurri - #6 

pn is raus

:s


----------



## sundeule (5. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

na es wird doch so langsam! Wer kümmert sich eigentlich um den Wind? Haben wir das schon abgesprochen?


----------



## uer (6. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

sundeule, #h 

die boote werden bis zu 5bf rausgelassen, wobei ich sagen muß,
wenn die windrichtung bei der stärke nich gerade no, o, oder so ist wirds wohl nichts mit böötchenfahren, 

alle anderen windrichtungen würd ich bis max. 4bf bei den booten befahren,

sagmal was ist nun mit nem lauschigen plätzchen bei euch im wohnwagen zum |schlaf:  von sonnabend zu sonntag, 

ein bootsplätzchen hab ich ja nun schon u. so könnt ihr ja beide auch das boot alleine nutzen,

gib mal bescheiiiiiiid

#h - :s


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Hi uer
Solltest du keinen Platz in einen Wohnwagen bekommen, dann buche doch noch schnell selber einen.
Dann können sich doch Pete sein Sohn und Mozart den von mir gebuchten Wohnwagen teilen und wir beide teilen uns deinen Wagen
So sind die Kosten doch für alle im Rahmen.
Na mal sehen wie sich sundeule entscheidet.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## sundeule (6. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> sagmal was ist nun mit nem lauschigen plätzchen bei euch im wohnwagen zum |schlaf: von sonnabend zu sonntag,
> 
> ein bootsplätzchen hab ich ja nun schon u. so könnt ihr ja beide auch das boot alleine nutzen,
> 
> ...


 
Bescheid!!!! Willkommen im Wohnwagen.
Mit dem Wind meinte ich ja nur, dass wir den doch abbestellen könnten oder?|kopfkrat 
Klar - ab vier ist es ein Prob, den Kahn reínzukriegen. In Wustrow gibt es Wellenbrecher an der Seebrücke, so dass zumindest die mitgeschleppten Boote dort auch bei auflandigem Wind etwas besser zu händeln sind.

Ich denke aber wir buchen Schwachwind!


----------



## Quappenqualle (7. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Also so wie's jetzt aussieht, wird das wohl nix bei mir..:c 

Vielleicht kann ich mich ja einen Tag loseisen.. wäre so schön, euch wiedermal zu sehen.. außerdem hab ich seit letzter Woche ne niedliche ultegra g ), die muß noch entjungfert werden..:q


----------



## sundeule (8. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*



			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Also so wie's jetzt aussieht, wird das wohl nix bei mir..:c
> 
> Vielleicht kann ich mich ja einen Tag loseisen.. wäre so schön, euch wiedermal zu sehen.. außerdem hab ich seit letzter Woche ne niedliche ultegra g ), die muß noch entjungfert werden..:q


 

Da kann mensch nix dran tun, wenn Du keine Lust mehr hast   
Vielleicht klappt es ja noch mit einem Kurztrip.

Ich muss noch fix zweieinhalb Stündchen arbeiten und daaaann:

Fischlandfischen!!!


----------



## Waldemar (8. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Aach Sundeule hast Du's gut.


----------



## sundeule (9. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*



			
				Waldemar schrieb:
			
		

> Aach Sundeule hast Du's gut.


 

Tja Waldemar - herzliches Beileid|rolleyes 
Komm doch einfach hoch; zumal wir ja noch eine Verkostung offen haben ...


----------



## Quappenqualle (9. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Von wegen keine Lust...:r 

@ waldemar: Hallochen Waldi, ich kann Dich verstehen, man ist geil aufs Brandungsfischen, aber der Terminplan... vielleicht sehen wir uns dieses Jahr ja nochmal (an der Oder?)...


----------



## Pete (14. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

nach einem blick aufs wetter fürs wochenende haben uer und knurri und ich uns telef. kurz geschlossen und festgelegt, das wochenende zu canceln...bei temperaturen um den gefrierpunkt und winden aus nordwest um 5 wird wohl keinem so richtig warm ums herz werden...mit meinem 7-jährigen kann ich eine solche tour jedenfalls nicht mache, der liegt danach def. flach...sorry, aber ihr habt hoffentlich verständnis, sundeule???


----------



## Waldemar (14. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Meensch, ich würd ja sofort hochkommen, nur hab ich anfang März ne Ausfahrt mit der Forelle angemeldet.
Ich als Fahrer kann da natürlich keinen Rückzieher machen.
Sogern ich auch wolte.


Und die Moral von der Geschicht,
mach zum angeln langfristige Termine nicht.

Zum Dars wollt ich schon länger mal.
Beim nächsten Trip bin ich bestimmt dabei.
Auch wenn's Mistforken regnet.

@Marcel:
Oder?? 
Na klar.
Wann?

@ Sundeule:
Verkostung steht.
Frage ist nur wann?
WE hätte natürlich sehr gut gepasst.
Bei der Manschaft wär bestimmt nix übrig geblieben.


----------



## karlosito (14. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

jo, wetter soll heftig werden. da muss man sehn ob mans wirklich wagt.
sundeule, was sagst du?


----------



## Klaus S. (14. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Weicheier :m :m :m


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

@ Pete
Sollten Stornogebühren für den Wohnwagen anfallen melde ich mich.:c


----------



## sundeule (15. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Hallali Fux tod|evil: 

Wer wird denn gleich weich werden?  

Geht schon klar - vor allem für de Nachwuchs ist es eher abtörnend und umherbooten fällt fast sicher aus.

@Karlos:
geangelt wird natürlich trotzdem! Den Wohnwagen streiche ich mal und starte von
HST aus durch - eventuell dann auch zur Schabe- je nach Wind

Willst Du trotzdem kommen?


----------



## karlosito (15. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

kann ich dir in ca.2h sagen. frage grade wegen unterkunft auf rügen. wenn das klappt könnten wir vllt zur schaabe. sollte das nicht klappen, müsste ich leider absagen, da ich sonst fürs we keine unterkunft hätte. aber wenn die temperatur wirklich nur gefühlte 3cm sein soll, wirds eine harte entscheidung^^.


----------



## karlosito (15. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

wo ungefähr willst denn hin, glowe oder dranske? wind soll in dranske am fr. und sa.aus nord kommen. in glowe soll der wind auch aus nord wehen.


----------



## sundeule (15. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

schau mal. ´ne Penne kriegen wir auch in hst hin.

Das Revier hängt vom Wind ab. Eine fünf ist doch noch zu händeln und sollte zuviel Krautgang sein, geht zw. Juliusruh und dem Kap immer noch was.


----------



## sundeule (20. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Kleine Nachlese für die nicht Angereisten:

Das Wetter war ganz gut am Wochenende. Für´s Boot etwas zu windig aber top für den Strand.

Freitags waren wir zu dritt auf dem Darß. Karlosito hatte acht gute Dorsche, mein Cousin als Süßwassrmatrose hatte zwei rausgezaubert und ich konnte elf aus dem Wasser entfernen. Der Größte lag Ü 60 cm, die meisten jenseits der 45.

Samstag standen wir dann zu zehnt auf Rügen(Bakenberg) und haben große Steine geangelt aber auch etwas Fisch.
Zwischen zwölf und null Fischen lagen die Ergebnisse. Ich hatte zehn Dorsche. Der Kleinste hatte 48 cm. Auch mein Cousin kam mit drei Dorschen zum Zuge.

So war es und vielleicht geht ja Dierhagen noch mal im Frühjahr.#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Na super, 
da hattet ihr ja dan doch ein tolles WE. Wo ich gestern in Rerik war waren auch allerbeste Bedingungen zum Brandungsangeln. Hat echt mal wieder Spaß gemacht nach dem vielen Südwind den wir die letzten Wochen hatten.


----------



## Waldemar (22. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Hallo,  war das mit dem WE jetzt aufgehoben oder aufgeschoben???


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Hi MS
Es wahren zwar deiner Meinung nach allerbeste Bedingungen zum Brandungsangeln, aber gefangen wurde so gut wie garnichts.
Drei Leute zwei untermaßige Dorsche.
Ich denke, dass der Vollmond daran schuld war.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Mag sein Knurri, ich hatte an dem Tag in der Teufelsschlucht in Rerik 4 schöne Dorsche und eine 38iger Flunder. Mein Schwager hatte zwei Flundern in der Größe. Für mich war das ein sehr schönes Brandungsangeln bei endlich mal Nordwind. #6


----------



## sundeule (23. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Auf dem darß lief es in den letzten Wochen fast durchgänig sehr gut.
Beim letzten Vollmond konnte ich z.B. sogar bei Südost, glasklarem Wasser und wolkenlosem Himmel elf Dorsche ziehen.

Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Treffen im April in Dierhagen?


----------



## Pete (23. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

april ist vor allem für platte der weitaus bessere monat...in dierhagen ost hab ich vor vier jahren mal anfang april ne richtige sternstunde eines brandungsanglers erlebt...innerhalb von 90 min. 15 fett maßige, darunter 1x 48 cm, zweimal um die 40 cm flundern gingen in die paternoster...wenns zeitlich passt, wäre ich dabei...

wenn ich in diesem jahr da oben noch mal einen tag mache, so würden wir eher noch mal einmal die raubfische bejagen wollen...zum beispiel in neuhaus boot mieten...knurri hätte auch interesse...


----------



## sundeule (23. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Dann sagt mal Schabeid, wenn ihr loslegt.
Das Wochenende vor Weihnachten zum Bleistift wäre ich sicher dabei...


----------



## Waldemar (24. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*

Das We. vor Weihnachten? Nicht schlecht.
Wär so um den 17.12.
Könnt ich mich drauf einstellen.


----------



## sundeule (26. November 2005)

*AW: brandungswochenende 19.-21. 11.*



			
				Waldemar schrieb:
			
		

> Das We. vor Weihnachten? Nicht schlecht.
> Wär so um den 17.12.
> Könnt ich mich drauf einstellen.


 

sach ich ja! Wäre doch supi, wenn es mit dem Wind hinhaut. Ich bin bereit!:m


----------

